# Autoscrewedworld!



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well just got 48 tjets same exact in each box x 4= a very pissed off customer! Well the 57 had 2 different per box but other than that exact!!!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe you got all the rare colors x 4. Doubtful but maybe.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yeah, what color were the other cars?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't think so not 1 yellow El Camino, basicly the bottom row on the AW website photo is missing except the 57 take a look on there site. ok?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

you must have missed the random packing thing hun?check swap and sell board for complete sets .


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

mrwillysgasser said:


> you must have missed the random packing thing hun?check swap and sell board for complete sets .


I did not miss it, but 48 cars and not a complete set, that is just too much!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Man I am so glad I stopped doing master cases and inners. Can't believe how they are packing these things. Sorry to hear of your order T-Jet. 


:drunk: :drunk: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had to go to 2 different vendors just to get the 4 T-jets I wanted and a Red Ford GT. The 4 T-jets I ordered are:

Purple Sand Van
Turquoise Suburban
Blue El Camino
Blue Shelby Cobra


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I read this and thought you received 48 of the SAME car...
In two different colors....
*whew*
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I did not miss it, but 48 cars and not a complete set, that is just too much!


that's why I said "F" the master cases, I'll just get a 12 pack, hope for the best, then trade if I have too.
Sit tight, I'm sure alot of people here will have trades soon.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

News Flash.......Motor City Toyz has been selling COMPLETE SETS and SINGLES from day one.....Where have you guys been?  

Don't blame Auto World....Blame the person your buying from! Every dealer that buys directly from AW knows ahead of time that the cases are RANDOMLY packed. If your buying from a source that is not willing to sell you a COMPLETE SET....then you can only blame yourself for buying from them.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey,

So far, each master case that I have opened - each of the inner cases will all be the same. So, if you open one inner and it is complete - the rest of the inners will be complete. If you open and you are missing a few cars, then the rest of the inners will be the same way.
Making complete sets has been battle but it can be done.


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

*Motorcitytoyz is all wrong*



motorcitytoyz said:


> News Flash.......Motor City Toyz has been selling COMPLETE SETS and SINGLES from day one.....Where have you guys been?
> 
> Don't blame Auto World....Blame the person your buying from! Every dealer that buys directly from AW knows ahead of time that the cases are RANDOMLY packed. If your buying from a source that is not willing to sell you a COMPLETE SET....then you can only blame yourself for buying from them.


Jeff he bought them from me..I made sure he got a sealed master as requested....Why blame me..The way you say they are packing them is all wrong..I had some that I opened that had all except the Yellow EL Camino , others had no Black 57's , others had no Purple Sand Vans , others had no Green Studebakers , others had no Green Shelby's & the out of the 15 masters I opened I got only one Turquiose Suburban..So you may have thought you figured out their packaging , but sorry to inform you that you are completly wrong..

On the up side I was inform that we will be able to buy Rel 5 in sets A or B to insure that everyone will be able to get complete sets from the get go without all the trading BS..

So Jeff take a chill pill & stop knocking your competion, its not very professional, its childish..

( Chris I have another order coming in at the end of the week..If I come across the ones you are missing I will make sure you get them to complete your set..)

Thanks - Steve Ferstler


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Any distributor willing to go the extra mile to keep his/her customers happy despite the challenges presented by the manufacturers has my vote. Whether a customer wants a "sealed case" or a "complete set," as long as the customer gets exactly what they wanted and is totally happy with the deal, everything is cool. 

Frankly, I've never met anyone, in any line of business, who is more professional and customer focused than Jeff at MotorCityToyz.


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Any distributor willing to go the extra mile to keep his/her customers happy despite the challenges presented by the manufacturers has my vote. Whether a customer wants a "sealed case" or a "complete set," as long as the customer gets exactly what they wanted and is totally happy with the deal, everything is cool.
> 
> Frankly, I've never met anyone, in any line of business, who is more professional and customer focused than Jeff at MotorCityToyz.


Well now you met me..My Name is Steve Ferstler..I always go the extra mile..I asure you Chris will get the rest of his set..
You will never see me here bashing another seller , thats bad business..
I believe in customer service.That is the backbone of any business..If you buy from me & pay before my mail pickup I ship the same day..I have had people buy on a Saturday & pay right away I ship it the same day & it would usaully arrive to them on Monday..Thats service..

Plus distributors are not suppose to open cases, they are suppose to sell sealed cases to the dealers who inturn open the cases.Distributors are not retailers, the dealers are..


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I have bought from both of these guys, always a good deal. It is not Steve's fault, I should just buy the ones I wanted instead of the cases. I tried to hit a homerun and ground out so shame on me! It is still great to hear that the bs ends with r5


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

AfxToo said:


> Any distributor willing to go the extra mile to keep his/her customers happy despite the challenges presented by the manufacturers has my vote. Whether a customer wants a "sealed case" or a "complete set," as long as the customer gets exactly what they wanted and is totally happy with the deal, everything is cool.
> 
> Frankly, I've never met anyone, in any line of business, who is more professional and customer focused than Jeff at MotorCityToyz.


I couldn't agree more!:thumbsup:


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

As far as I have seen, most "distributors" of diecast and slot cars are also "dealers".

I did not know there was a rule against them being both?

And I have dealt with Motorcity Toyz and always had no surprises with my orders.


----------



## Slots-101 (Aug 21, 2007)

Steve F said:


> Well now you met me..My Name is Steve Ferstler..I always go the extra mile..I asure you Chris will get the rest of his set..
> You will never see me here bashing another seller , thats bad business..
> I believe in customer service.That is the backbone of any business..If you buy from me & pay before my mail pickup I ship the same day..I have had people buy on a Saturday & pay right away I ship it the same day & it would usaully arrive to them on Monday..Thats service..
> 
> Plus distributors are not suppose to open cases, they are suppose to sell sealed cases to the dealers who inturn open the cases.Distributors are not retailers, the dealers are..


I have never dealt with MotorCityToyz , but I have dealt with steve many times & the service I get is faster than anyone I have ever dealt with in the past..If he don't have something he always tries to get it for me.. Never any problems..
Just my 2 cents..
Slots


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Steve F said:


> ( Chris I have another order coming in at the end of the week..If I come across the ones you are missing I will make sure you get them to complete your set..)
> 
> Thanks - Steve Ferstler


My name has been thrown around here quite a bit. The only reason I had said anything was in case Steve was trying to keep count on what was rare. I bought a sealed inner. I knew that when I bought it. I am completely satisfied with the purchase I made and will buy from Steve again in the future. Thanks Steve always a pleasure to do business with you.

Chris


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

cagee said:


> My name has been thrown around here quite a bit. The only reason I had said anything was in case Steve was trying to keep count on what was rare. I bought a sealed inner. I knew that when I bought it. I am completely satisfied with the purchase I made and will buy from Steve again in the future. Thanks Steve always a pleasure to do business with you.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris..
The Chris I was talking about is T_Jet Racer,,He had bought a sealed 48 car master & only got 7 different cars out of it..
Sorry for the confusion..

While I have you anyway..Which cars are you missing..When my shipment comes in this week we can trade off so you can fill your set as well.

Thanks again for all the support
Steve


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Steve F said:


> Hi Chris..
> The Chris I was talking about is T_Jet Racer,,He had bought a sealed 48 car master & only got 7 different cars out of it..
> Sorry for the confusion..
> 
> ...


No worries here. I got the ones I wanted and completely satisfied.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

If I bought a master case with only 7 different cars... I'd send it back and demand a refund... there's no defending that kind of crap

This is why I only buy individual cars from AW now. It costs a little more and I don't buy as many cars, but the ones I get are the ones I wanted most. Nothing pisses me off more than spending my hard earned money.... and then being disappointed.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

My first deal with Steve was flawless. 

The second deal had 1 duplicate car in 12. Steve fixed it (Cheerfuly, no questions asked) when I sent him a note about it. So that deal was flawless also!

My third deal with Steve was a special order on a few cars that have been out of production for quite some time. He not only delivered in a timely manner, but gave me a nice deal on them too! 

Steve is doing much to help bring this hobby along at prices that are nice.

Thank you, Steve!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, we are fortunate to have some good guys on our side. It sounds like Steve is a stand up guy too. Happy customers are a badge of honor.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Bottom line is its all good if you are happy with your pusher-man selling you lots of sweet dreams......


----------

